# Need help with pollen  "MJ SEX"



## Brouli (Feb 10, 2007)

eace: ok so will be growin soon  and i need some seeds out of those plants 

what is the best way to makint work ??

do i have to collect pollen? , and how do i do that (iv read few posts on it)

can i just  place male next to a female and let them grow together so they can make Magic on theyr own .

pleas help me 


and thank you for all the help 

never did that before   :bolt:


----------



## Bubby (Feb 11, 2007)

Check this out: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5958


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks bobby iv read that  just last night  really thankyo  bro      but i curieous   can i just grow male next to female and would that work ??


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> thanks bobby iv read that just last night really thankyo bro but i curieous can i just grow male next to female and would that work ??


 
Sure...but you might not get anything smokeable and thousands of seeds.  I can tell you from experience, full blooming males are a frightening thing...hard to try to describe the amount of pollen you get...and you can't even get near it without it becoming airborne and getting everywhere.  Try to do it outside if you can and remember, spray bottles are your freind. 

edit: puff puff coffee...oh yeah, I almost forgot.  I only use purchased seeds for breeding because the more I learn about genetics, the more I learn a plant can have lots of freaky stuff like strong hermaphrodism and degeneration waiting dormant in the donor that can come back to haunt you.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

E-man   thanks,    but im not lookin  to smoke none of that i just want the seeds  

what do you mean by sprey bottle ??


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

Water neutralizes pollen...too an extent.  Just put some in a misting spray bottle.

I know you are from another country bro, no worries, ask about anything you don't understand. 

When I post, I try to do so for everyone reading, please don't take the pollen warning personal.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

but i dont want to extent the pollen i need sedds that for lowryder plant 
you can grow  from clone   so you needs seeds a lot of them


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

Hmmmm....isn't lowryder an auto-flowering strain?  I don't know much about those but I thought I remembered something about some of them being 'clone only'.  Don't actually even know what that means LOL, perhaps they are sterile?  Or all female?  Really don't know anything about lowryder bro, but I have seen journals out there on the net.

Not sure I understand your last post brother  , you need seeds and not pollen?  Have to have pollen to make seeds, hmmm...you mean you don't want to collect the pollen...is that right?  To do just a 2 plant full seeded indoor blow out of sorts is gonna take a small sealed cab or something...with filtered intake and exhaust...and is gonna be quite a mess to try and get into to tend the plants.  From my single experience, it takes about 7-10 days for the male once he starts dropping for his pollen to become viable...quite a mess in there by then.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

o shiet i didnt understand you before soory  so what you said is to take pollen put into bottle a spray water with polllen on to a female ??
man im lost  now big time
i need POLLEN    couse i need seeds

and lowryder  seeds comes with male and female seeds like any other straain  and just becouse is a autoflowering plant you cant take a clone from it thats why you have to start from seeds everytime


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> o shiet i didnt understand you before soory so what you said is to take pollen put into bottle a spray water with polllen on to a female ??
> man im lost now big time
> i need POLLEN couse i need seeds
> 
> and lowryder seeds comes with male and female seeds like any other straain and just becouse is a autoflowering plant you cant take a clone from it thats why you have to start from seeds everytime


 
Ahhh...now I remember reading that too...sorry...stoned here. No...no pollen in the spray bottle...just water. Either way you do it with just a branch from a male or letting him just blow...you are gonna want to keep everything wet anytime you open your growcab or actually move them or anything. Constant misting at these times may neutralize any pollen remaining, and after tending to them, you should definately clean up (shower, change clothes) before going near any unpollinated girls. It can be a semi stressful time for me when I have a male here in full pollen dumping mode, and actually won't even know for a couple of months if I did it right.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

so i can keep them in a balcony ??


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> so i can keep them in a balcony ??


 
Yes...would be better I think. Just make sure you try not to go near them for that 7-10 days the male is dropping...but when you do...aproach very cautiously and misting away...ya know? Would actually be excellent if it rained out there before you actually had to go near them. 

Another thing bro I didn't think to mention, can you clone? Just clone your male and flower the clone, so you just have a small flowering male to deal with...even a tiny clone will put off plenty of pollen for hundreds of seeds. Put the male clone on your balcony in a clear container or something right before he bursts and just spread the pollen on one of your girls...leave her alone on the balcony for a day or 2 and give her a good wash...you should be able to then put her back in your flower room with the others.

edit: ...you know?  I screwed up again...darn jack herer...LOL...forgot we were talking about an autoflowerer...I really don't know why a male clone still wouldn't work though, I have taken clones from flowering plants before in flower...so not to sure on that one...maybe try to use the male seedling and a clone fom him...hehe...just so we know if it works.


----------



## Brouli (Feb 11, 2007)

yes i now that   the thing is you  cant clone  a lowryder


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 11, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> yes i now that the thing is you cant clone a lowryder


 
Sorry bro, edited my post just as you posted...darn jack herer's fault...LOL.


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 15, 2007)

brouli said:
			
		

> yes i now that the thing is you cant clone a lowryder


 
sorry for butting in but can you take a cutting and leave it to flower.  if it works you would have one small male plant.
if i've made sense.  lol


----------

